# do you guys do pre workout while on cycle?



## lemonkeith (Jul 14, 2014)

I usually don't. But I have some 1mr left so I might try to do both. Just doing a test c and eq cycle


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, I've been using super drive and size-on max, both on and off cycle.  I also like a little dbol and/or TNE in addition for PWO


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2014)

C4 is my new girlfriend in the pre-workout space.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2014)

Neon sports volt has been my go to the past few months. On and off cycle is fine.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 14, 2014)

Cup of black coffee is my pre


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Cup of black coffee is my pre



Me too. I've used most of pre workouts at some point, but got myself off them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2014)

im so pumped to go lift when the gear is in me.So no for me


----------



## T_smith (Jul 14, 2014)

I usually don't use pre workout on or off cycle. I'm always pretty pumped to go train so I don't really need that extra push. However, there are occasionally days where I feel tired, so I'll take some pre workout on those days. But it works well for me because it prevents me from building up a tolerance to them. I'll take one scoop or even half a scoop and I'll be good to go. Compared to some people who take it daily so eventually they have to take double the dosage to feel the same effects.


----------



## conan (Jul 14, 2014)

I've tried most.  Some are good and some suck!  Right now I'm into Bullnox, seems to be the right combo of pump / stim without being overly stim.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 14, 2014)

I a diehard fan of C4. Even on the harshest cycle i still won't go to the gym with out it.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 14, 2014)

I've recently quite the whole pre-workout thing, (even tne). Lately just been trying to carb up before the gym. The drinks just mess with my stomach to much afterwords. 

One pretty strong one you guys mite like that's cheap and suppose ot be like the old jacked b4 it got banned I have is iSatori PWR, found tub of it for 8 bucks on supplement warehouse. But now it just sits and collect dust...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 14, 2014)

....200mg of caffeine pills should be the standard before society goes and ingests all those pwo supplements.  ...

Im going to start a movement with the slogan.
"Caffeine as your pwo staple as test is to aas"  some of them people are idiots.

In the words of pob
"Urine Idiot"

And honestly. Do you really need an otw pwo while ON? Thats the biggest fukcing boost there is. I get mentally jacked to lift heavier shit while on


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im so pumped to go lift when the gear is in me.So no for me



You're so full of shit Bundy!! We all know your ore workout is a blow job from some Skeezer right before you go. Lmao


----------



## anewguy (Jul 14, 2014)

I always take pre workout.  It's pretty much an addiction...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> You're so full of shit Bundy!! We all know your ore workout is a blow job from some Skeezer right before you go. Lmao



a bj is better then any no xplode


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 14, 2014)

Only if I need it.  Caffeine pill on occasion.  The mental aspect is half the game.  Need to rely on your own nuts most of the time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2014)

I take pwo because I have two kids and me and the wife both work nights. I get about 4 hours of sleep a night on average. Pwo wakes my ass up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Only if I need it.  Caffeine pill on occasion.  The mental aspect is half the game.  Need to rely on your own nuts most of the time.



My nuts are severely atrophied; therefore, I need coffee


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 14, 2014)

lemonkeith said:


> I usually don't. But I have some 1mr left so I might try to do both. Just doing a test c and eq cycle



Why not bro?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sporadic with it when on cycle. Only use if I'm really lethargic


----------

